# 2JZ GE swap into mk1 rabbit? Will it fit



## VolatileBeans (Oct 18, 2013)

Title. 

Basically my friend is swapping an LS1into his is300 so we will have a 2jz sitting around. Basically wondering if it would fit into the bay of a mk1. I know of the guy who did a 1jz swap into a caddy but the 2jz is a bit longer. I wasn't able to find anyone who had done a swap like this. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sure, it'll fit, if you cut out the firewall and tube frame the front end.


----------



## VolatileBeans (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah. I figured I'd probably have to do a tube front end. 

Just wondering if you heard of any previous builds or have any numbers to support that.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Nope, unfortunately. It'd be a RWD conversion on a FWD car, with an engine/transmission that is twice as big as the stock transverse setup, so I'm just guessing basically.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

do it and figure it out...or start doing your own research more thoroughly.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cut enough it will fit*

Anything fits with enought work but alotmofm**** i in this case-and fyi - 1jz and a 2jz are the same length-just different version of similiar blocks.


----------

